# Covan Dash



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any pictures of a Covan aftermarket dash installed in a 64 or 65 GTO/LeMans? Also, how do you like the dash?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dale, No pics but I have HEARD that the quality is very good. Eric


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Dale, No pics but I have HEARD that the quality is very good. Eric


I have heard they are real nice as well. I would just like to see some pictures of one installed in a car to see how it matches the style of the interior.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought about getting one. I decided to have Pete Serio build me a set of Rallye Gauges.....


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> I thought about getting one. I decided to have Pete Serio build me a set of Rallye Gauges.....


I have went back and forth between Rally Gauges and the aftermarket benzel with Autometer Gauges. My stock speedometer needs rebuilt because it sticks and jumps. There is also the problem with the speedometer not being accurate. That is one thing nice about the electronic speedometers, they are programmable so they will be accurate no matter your tire, rear end, transmission combination. It is just a very difficult decision because I really like the looks of the stock rally gauges.
Dale


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Talk to Pete and see about getting your speedo restored, and put the proper gear in the tranny for accuracy.....sounds like you would be happier with the "stock" appearance. E


----------

